# paraguas (la encuesta boba de la semana)



## belén

Hola

Como aviso en el título, es una pregunta bastante tonta pero de vez en cuando me viene a la cabeza.

El "para" de paraguas, ¿de dónde creéis que viene?

De "para" - preposición: Objeto para el agua

De "para" - verbo parar: Objeto que para el agua


Bueno, espero vuestros votos y teorías ¡qué emoción! 

Belén


----------



## ILT

Yo digo que de evitar, detener, al igual que en parasol.


----------



## Grekh

Yo creo que es de para (preposición), ¡para el agua!


----------



## Like an Angel

Pero si fuera la preposición, el balde ¿no debería llamarse paraguas? ... me inclino por el verbo.


----------



## belén

Uy con la emoción se me olvidó contestar y votar..

Yo creo que es del verbo "parar" porque me parecería TAN simple que fuera de la preposición, como si fuera una palabra inventada por un niño de 2 años... 

- ¿Para qué es esto? 
-  Para el agua
- Ah, entonces lo llamaremos paraguas


----------



## María Archs

Yo pienso que es para detener o parar el agua y no mojarse.
El mismo ejemplo lo podríamos tener en sacapuntas. 

Saludos

María


----------



## Like an Angel

Como pararrayos, paragolpes/parachoques, paracaídas, entre otros.


----------



## ILT

Mira lo que dice Sta. RAE en pararrayos:  (De _parar_1 y _rayo_) y en parasol:  (De _parar_1 y _sol_).


----------



## ordequin

belen said:
			
		

> Yo creo que es del verbo "parar" porque me parecería TAN simple que fuera de la preposición, como si fuera una palabra inventada por un niño de 2 años...
> - ¿Para qué es esto?
> - Para el agua
> - Ah, entonces lo llamaremos paraguas
> Hola Belen y demás foreros! Yo voté por la preposición. Me sorprendió tu argumento y por eso hago alusión a él. Hermanos y hermanas,(tono beatífico), a veces la Luz se encuentra en cosas tan sencillas, pero tan sencillas, que nos pasan desapercibidas...
> Yo opino que el paraguas NO detiene el agua, sólo impide que entre en contacto con nosotros desviando su trayectoria. El pararayos detiene al rayo pero el paraguas no detiene al agua. De hecho el rayo puede ser detenido porque es finito, pero pertenece a la sabiduría popular el dicho "nada puede detener al agua"
> Por lo tanto yo voto por lo más simple. Paraguas. Objeto que se emplea para el agua,(para la lluvia). Para no mojarse con ella claro...Tambien decimos "jarabe para la tos"...no para provocarla, para aliviarla, ¡Claro!


----------



## ordequin

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Como pararrayos, paragolpes/parachoques, paracaídas, entre otros.


Opino que al paracaidas le pasa como al paraguas. No detiene en absoluto la caída, no la para, no la frena. Tan sólo hace que ésta se desarrolle más lenta y suavemente. Pero caer, caer se cae.


----------



## Vanda

Con mi grande dominio del  idioma español  yo creo que es del verbo "parar" + agua.


----------



## araceli

El pararrayos no para el rayo, lo desvía para que no caiga en la casa.
Yo voté por el verbo parar.
Saludos.

P/D: ¡Bravo, Vanda, tu español es perfecto!


----------



## loladamore

Voté por "preposición" pero ya cambié de parecer. ¿Puedo _des_votar?


----------



## Arenita

Yo me inclino por el verbo parar.  Realmente no para el agua, pero algo ayuda.
=Þ


----------



## ordequin

araceli said:
			
		

> El pararrayos no para el rayo, lo desvía para que no caiga en la casa.
> Quizás no lo pare, si tenemos en cuenta que no se trata de un ente físico, digamos entonces que lo absorbe. Pero entonces estarás conmigo en que deja de existir. Esa energía se desvanece. ¿Pero se desvanece o desaparece el agua, o es convertida en otro tipo de energía, en su tránsito a través, o a pesar del paraguas?


----------



## araceli

Hola ordequin:
Y con el paraguas pasa lo mismo: desvía el agua, no la para... 
Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

Yo voté por el verbo. No porque sepa mucho del idioma, sino porque me pareció una buena idea en ese momento.
O sea, de chiripa le atiné.
Chido.


----------



## lazarus1907

Teniendo en cuenta que las palabras "parasol", "paracaídas", "parachoques", "pararrayos" y "parachispas" están formadas con el verbo "parar", me sorprendería muchísimo que "paraguas" fuera diferente. Yo voto por el verbo.


----------



## oriental

ordequin said:
			
		

> araceli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El pararrayos no para el rayo, lo desvía para que no caiga en la casa.
> Quizás no lo pare, si tenemos en cuenta que no se trata de un ente físico, digamos entonces que lo absorbe. Pero entonces estarás conmigo en que deja de existir. Esa energía se desvanece. ¿Pero se desvanece o desaparece el agua, o es convertida en otro tipo de energía, en su tránsito a través, o a pesar del paraguas?
> 
> 
> 
> Ordequin, Jó tio! quien no es un ente físico?? el rayo ? el pararayo ?
> Qué quien lo absorbe ? la tierra, la misma que se absorbe el agua, que mi paraguas para...
> Claro ! que mi paraguas no para, que desvía!
> Esta votación  -he votado por el verbo, claro - me trae a la memoria como es que nació la música militar...
> 
> El hijo le pregunta al padre...
> ¿ Parará papá ?
> Y el padre le dice a su hijo...
> Parará tachin.
> Pues de ahí....
> Y como se llamaba el hijo ?
> Ya.
> A que todos saben ?
> Disculpenme, a esta hora, desvarío., pero  voté por el verbo !
> Voy a ver que significado tiene "paralelos"
> Y voté por el verbo!
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## BETOREYES

Hice la tarea, y revisé todas las palabras de mi diccionario que comenzaban por para (¡que desocupado!).
Solo encontré dos en las que "para" me suena a preposición:
Parabién y paramear.

No mentiras, la segunda es broma, ji ji ji

Creo que en paraguas, parachoques, parabrisas, y todas las demás; para se refiere al verbo parar.

Belén: Podrá ser tonta tu pregunta, pero nos pusiste a "voltiar"


----------



## oriental

Beto:
Todos nos pusimos a ver el diccionario, yo debo ir a google para ver de que país es la paradeta...


----------



## María Archs

ordequin said:
			
		

> Opino que al paracaidas le pasa como al paraguas. No detiene en absoluto la caída, no la para, no la frena. Tan sólo hace que ésta se desarrolle más lenta y suavemente. Pero caer, caer se cae.


 
Jajajajajaja ¡Muy bueno!  

¡A ver quien contradice esta deducción!  


Saludos sonrientes para todos  

María


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Yo creo que es una palabra compuesta del verbo PARAR + agua(s). 
De hecho, siempre lo había creído así, pero al preguntarlo Belen... he dudado y lo he consultado. Según lo que he podido ver, parece ser que así es, verbo parar + agua.

Saludos amigos!
X.


----------



## Atajo

Belén-

No es una encuesta boba la verdad es que me hace pensar. En mi opinión 'para' viene del verbo parar. La razón por la cual digo esto es porque si comparo paraguas con otras palabras semejantes es una combinación del verbo y del sustantivo.

Ejemplos:

limpiabotas, limpiamuebles, limpiametales, limpiavidrios 

En esos ejemplos es limpia + el sustantivo pero pesándolo bien creo que es posible que haya palabras que tengan la combinación de una preposición + sustantivo. 



Atajo.


----------



## galiza

Hola 

No sé si esto se resuelve votando, si es así lo celebraré botando... 

Yo creo firmemente que es del verbo "parar" (creo que lo estudié así en la escuela)¿No hay una gramática online para consultar estas dudas de morfología del español?

 A los hablantes de portugués les debe de gustar más la lluvia que a los hablantes de español porque la guardan: "guarda-chuva" es la palabra portuguesa para paraguas.

Un beso,


----------



## indigoio

No se compliquen, dejémoslo en _sombrilla_ 
Broma!

Si fuera un contenedor de agua, habría lógica en usar la preposición. Yo también voto por el verbo. 

Saludos
Sandra


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Hice la tarea, y revisé todas las palabras de mi diccionario que comenzaban por para (¡que desocupado!).
> Solo encontré dos en las que "para" me suena a preposición:
> Parabién y paramear.



Hay otra más:

- Buenas, soy paraguayo y vengo para pedirle la mano de su hija
- ¿Para qué?
- Paraguayo.


----------



## Honeypum

Definitivamente... creo que viene del verbo "parar"....


----------



## sjofre

Perdón por entrar en una poll sobre español siendo yo portuguesa (y perdón por mío español). Pero, comparando con el portugués “guarda-chuva” (lo mismo que paraguas), el "guarda" se refiere al verbo "guardar" (siendo lo que guarda, o lo que para la lluvia"). Por eso pienso que lo Para de paraguas se refiere al verbo “parar” una vez que el portugués e el español tienen la misma origen.


----------



## María Archs

Bueno según la encuesta el 76,32% opinamos que procede del verbo parar+sustantivo.
El otro 23,68% que procede de la preposición para.

Saludos

María


----------



## ordequin

Enfín, aceptaremos la derrota con humildad...Pero lo que me da un poco de pena es que los pro-verbo habeis argumentado muchos, y sin embargo los defensores del adverbio, parece que se hayan escondido tras la cómoda y tácita posición de darle a la tecla, y me han dejado sola en el ruedo...


----------



## Fernita

¿Qué pregunta? ¿*Para *qué esta pregunta? jajajaja
En fin, voto por el verbo.
Y, ¿parabólica?
Ya ya ya quiero saber la respuesta. 

Saludiños,
Ferntia


----------



## aleCcowaN

Primera aparición en un Diccionario de la Real Academia

1817 - "PARAGUAS. s.m. lo mismo que quitasol"

La acepción más antigua de quitasol en el Diccionario de Autoridades de 1737

"QUITASOL. s.m. Instrumento de vaquéta, badana ò lienzo fuerte encerado, que se forma en lo regular por unas varillas pressas en una hasta pequeña, con un muelle de modo que se pueda abrir y cerrar follándole. "  "Sirve para hacer sombra. mientras se camina, y quitar el Sol, de donde tomó el nombre. Llamase tambien Guardasól. Lat. Umbella"

y da un ejemplo de Sandoval -cerca de 1600- en su, supongo, Historia de Ethiopia.

"Si llueve se cubren con unos quitasóles de mui finas estéras, que les defienden del agua y cubren del Sol"

Me resultaría extraño que no viniera de "parar".


----------



## Vanda

_Forera que modera_, cuándo podremos dar la respuesta? ih hi hi


----------



## oriental

Estimada Belèn:

No puedo permanecer en silencio cuando  existe la posibilidad de que se manipule el resultado pronunciado por nos, los foreros,  en el uso y ejercicio de nuestro libèrrimo derecho a votar.

Convocados  para resolver  un  tema de tanta trascendencia y que ha generado tanta expectativa en WR (SE) , constatamos que èsto no cierra y que los nùmeros no dan.

En efecto, el ùltimo post, el de Alec, ostenta el Nº 33 y en el resultado del escrutinio, tenemos 9 -para la facciòn perdedora en la urna virtual - y 32  para el grupo ganador, lo que hace *41 votos con 33 threads y algunos enviamos màs de  uno.  !!*.

Si bien propugnamos en lo personal al verbo como ganador, no me gustarìa que los perdedores pudiesen impugnar el resultado (¡¡ vamos ganando !!!!) ( ¡¡ aguante el verbo !!)  diciendo que hay fraude.

Serà que puede haber una campaña tendiente a desestabilizar al verbo para sustituirlo por la proposiciòn  ?

¡¡ ALERTA ¡! 
¡¡ NO AL VOTO DOBLE !!

¡¡No lo podemos tolerar!!
Al menos callados

Atentamente,


----------



## loladamore

No quería parar el debate, pero según Martin Alonso en su Enciclopedia del Idioma (1947):

*PARAGUAS* (de _parar_ y _agua_)

¿Le creemos?


----------



## Like an Angel

ordequin said:
			
		

> Opino que al paracaidas le pasa como al paraguas. No detiene en absoluto la caída, no la para, no la frena. Tan sólo hace que ésta se desarrolle más lenta y suavemente. Pero caer, caer se cae.


 
Si bien no detiene la lluvia -la única que se encarga de ello es la madre naturaleza, Dios, Alá, Hashem, o quien sea- para la persona que porta el paraguas sí lo hace. Desde el momento que detener significa interrumpir algo, impedir que siga adelante, lo que hace el paraguas se ajuste perfectamente a esa definición.-

Lo mismo pasa con el paracaídas, ¿cómo es eso de que no frena la caída?, si justamente ésa es la función de este artefacto. Si no, preguntale al personaje que se largó de un avión con un Ratisalil en la mano porque decía: _*para caídas* y torceduras  _


----------



## Like an Angel

I love translating said:
			
		

> Mira lo que dice Sta. RAE en pararrayos: (De _parar_1 y _rayo_) y en parasol: (De _parar_1 y _sol_).


 
Aaah Santa RAE  , ¿alguien sabe qué es ese 1 que tiene _parar_ al ladito?, ¿hace referencia a que la acepción de parar que se debe interpretar es la número 1 del DRAE? ¿o es otra cosa?


----------



## ordequin

orienta
 
[COLOR=black said:
			
		

> En efecto, el ùltimo post, el de Alec, ostenta el Nº 33 y en el resultado del escrutinio, tenemos 9 -para la facciòn perdedora en la urna virtual - y 32 para el grupo ganador, lo que hace *41 votos con 33 threads y algunos enviamos màs de uno*[/COLOR]
> 
> Serà que puede haber una campaña tendiente a desestabilizar al verbo para sustituirlo por la proposiciòn
> Gracias Oriental, acabas de destapar la liebre. ¿Así que algunos enviasteis más de uno???!!! Más de un voto???!!! Dios mío, en mi inocencia nunca se me hubiera ocurrido nada semejante...
> ¡Reaccionemos defensores de la preposición! ¡Somos nosotros las víctimas de la oscura trama destapada por oriental, muy a su pesar!
> No hay campaña para desestabilizar al verbo, sino que los anti-preposición han estado votando varias veces.
> ¡No podemos permitir este escándalo hermanos! ¡Salid de vuestras madrigueras de laconismo, y empuñad el estandarte de nuestra noble causa como la lanza que abrirá brecha entre las filas de nuestros adversarios! ¡Exprimid vuestras mentes y sembrad este hilo de hábiles e inesperados recursos, linguísticos o filosóficos que hagan enmudecer de estupor a nuestros rivales!
> Pero eso sí, hermanos, por amor a Nuestra Patrona y Señora, La Preposición;¡No emulemos su incierto juego! ¡Hagamos de nuestra causa ejemplo de hidalgía, usando tan sólo los nobles frutos de nuestro pensamiento!
> ¡Hermanos!!! ¡Unámonos! Dedicaremos nuestro triunfo a la mayor gloria de nuestra defendida, yo misma encomendaré a ella las almas de todos, cual Agustina del Forón, para que nos ilumine en nuestra ardua tarea!
> Caballeros...¡A filas!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

A riesgo de que este mensaje y algunos de los previos sean borrados, os digo que es imposible votar dos veces, al menos a mí el sistema no me deja, no me vuelve a dar la opción una vez que ya voté. Puede ser que haya gente que votó, pero no dio opinión, de ahí la menor cantidad de mensajes en comparación con los votos.

¡Saludos y hasta la vista babies!


----------



## ordequin

...os digo que es imposible votar dos veces, al menos a mí el sistema no me deja...
Like an angel! Osea que lo has intentado...(je,je,je)


----------



## oriental

ordequin said:
			
		

> ...os digo que es imposible votar dos veces, al menos a mí el sistema no me deja...





			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Like an angel! Osea que lo has intentado...(je,je,je)




*VADE RETRO ORDEQUIN !!!*

NO PODREIS SEMBRAR MAS CIZAÑA QUE LA QUE HE SEMBRADO YO !!!

"*41 votos con 33 threads y algunos enviamos màs de uno"*

*¿ **QUE DICES QUE DICE LO QUE AHI DICE ? *

*AHORA, TAMBIEN VOTO A BRIOS Y OS RETARÉ!*

Salvo la adarga, nada me pesa, salvo la responsabilidad de velar por el triunfo del verbo ofendido.

*CITÉ LOS 41 VOTOS QUE HABÍA CON 33 THREADS Y ALGUNOS ENVIAMOS MAS DE UN THREAD, QUE NO VOTOS, Y A LA LECTURA DEL HILO OS REMITO !!!*


Ordequin, la liebre de _vuestro_ cazo, mal tufo desprende...y la razón de esta sinrazón, a mi razón escapa -osea - no entiendo.

Invoco a Belén, la forera que modera, a que nos ilumine, a que nos aclare que ha pasado y, si puede, que desenmascare quienes son los que han adulterado esta votación.
Será justicia.


----------



## danielfranco

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> A riesgo de que este mensaje y algunos de los previos sean borrados, os digo que es imposible votar dos veces, al menos a mí el sistema no me deja, no me vuelve a dar la opción una vez que ya voté. Puede ser que haya gente que votó, pero no dio opinión, de ahí la menor cantidad de mensajes en comparación con los votos.
> 
> ¡Saludos y hasta la vista babies!



Esto es correcto y cierto, o quiere decir que Lopez Obrador vino desde México hasta los foros.
Necesitamos un parafraudes electorales, entonces.
Saludos de sufragio efectivo.


----------



## belén

Jajajajajaja, jajajajaja, muchas gracias a todos por participar en este desquicie de encuesta, me ha encantado...

La verdad es que esta forera que modera no tiene ni idea de la respuesta, pero ha disfrutado mucho leyendo todas vuestras teorías. Quizá debería escribir a la RAE (utilizando un seudónimo  ) y pasarles a los sres académicos un enlace a esta encuesta para que conozca la realidad de este nuestro pueblo que vive en un sinvivir etimológico.

Abrazos a todos,

Belén


----------



## Atajo

Belén-

De hecho la respuesta es fácil de conseguir porque muchos libros gramaticales tienen información sobre este fenómeno en español. Normalmente todo está bien explicado en la sección titulada 'sustantivos'. No quería mirar y después poner la respuesta quería tratar de contestar por mi propia cuenta sin averiguar en un libro gramatical pero ahora sí voy a leer lo que está bien explicado en los libros.

Gracias

Atajo.


----------



## María Archs

Yo sigo votando por el verbo y vuelvo a mis raíces religiosas (que por cierto las tengo un poco abandonadas)

Si el verbo se hizo hombre, el verbo se hizo paraguas.

Saludos a todos

María  

P.D.: ¿Fraude de votos? ¡Qué mal perder tenéis! Esto es lo que pone arriba de mi pantalla.

Ver resultados: El "para" de paraguas para: preposición 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*9*19,15%_para: verbo parar_









*38*80,85%Voters: *47*. Ya has votado en esta encuesta


----------



## Vanda

Ya que alguién ha dado la respuesta, aquí va: creo que es mismo verbo + agua.
El diccionário Catalán, Valenciano y Balear dice "PARAIGUA o PARAIGÜES.....Etim.: compost de *para* (imperatiu de *parar*) i *aigua*" . 
Y las otras lenguas latinas también lo forman del verbo : italiano (paràcqua de sp. paraguas), portugués (pará +choque, del verbo parar).



Debo confesar, tuvo la ayuda de un hablante español.


----------

